# Trommelfilterbau



## mastercam (18. Okt. 2009)

Hallo 
plane gerade den Bau eines Trommelfilters. 
Vielleicht will sich ja noch jemand dran beteiligen.Ich habe sehr gute Möglichkeiten in Bezug auf Dreh- und Fräsbearbeitung. 
Suche jemand der in Bezug Elektronik / Steuerung (Siemens Logo) den Plan hat, da hab ich keine Ahnung. 


Gruß 
Andreas


----------



## Gredi (19. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Trommelfilterbau*

Hi Andreas,

ich hab zwar schon einen TF...aber ein Programm zur Steuerung für die LOGO kannst du von mir bekommen.


----------



## mastercam (21. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Trommelfilterbau*

Hi Gerd
wenn ich soweit bin ,werde ich micht bei dir melden .

Andreas


----------



## bodo61 (21. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Trommelfilterbau*

Hallo Andreas,

falls du günstig an eine S7-200 kommst hättest du natürlich wesentlich mehr Möglichkeiten. Programm würde ich dir nach deinen Wünschen schreiben.
In der Bucht werden sie gebraucht zw. 50 und 100€ gehandelt.
Such mal nach einer CPU 221-224.


----------



## mastercam (14. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Trommelfilterbau*



Gredi schrieb:


> Hi Andreas,
> 
> ich hab zwar schon einen TF...aber ein Programm zur Steuerung für die LOGO kannst du von mir bekommen.



So habe jetzt meine Logo ,kannst du mir ein Programm dafür machen ?

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## mastercam (14. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Trommelfilterbau*

Hallo
habe heute mit meiner Trommel angefangen.
Ist aus einem Ø400mm KG Rohr und 500mm lang.Wenn später 15000 -20000 Liter / Std durchgehen reichts es für mich.
Bespannt wird die Trommel mit 42my Edelstahlgewebe.
Die Rechtecke wurden aud einer 5Achs Fräse ausgefräst, wurde zum Schluß ganz schön instabil ,ging aber recht schnell.
Die Deckel ist aus PVC .Die Nut im Deckel passt genau auf die Trommel.Die Trommel greift  5mm in die Nut rein.Das Edelstahlgewebe wird so auch noch von dem Deckel überdeckt.So brauche ich im äußeren Bereich keine Spannschellen.
Das Siebgewebe wird mit einer Spannschiene um die Trommel gespannt.So wie Jürgen es bei seiner Trommel gemacht hat.
Als Steuerung hab ich eine 24 Volt Logo,den Pegelstand in der Trommel soll mit einem Ultraschallsensor Sitron SU 46 K 150(digitaler Ausgang )abgenommen werden.
Jetzt kommt erst mal die Inspektionsklappe in die Trommel, muß ich morgen ausägen.
Die Lagerung erfolgt in Pom Flansche die in die Trommel reingreifen.


Andreas


----------



## mastercam (15. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Trommelfilterbau*

Es kommen noch Edelstahl oder Kunststoffwinkel  innen in die Trommel wie kleine Schaufeln.
so wie auf dem Foto.Jeden 2.ten Steg .So kann Dreck mitgenommen werden. Der Winkel kommt aber über die gesammte Trommellänge.Hatte noch kurzes Stück zu Anschauung.

Andreas


----------



## Gredi (16. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Trommelfilterbau*



mastercam schrieb:


> So habe jetzt meine Logo ,kannst du mir ein Programm dafür machen ?
> 
> Gruß
> Andreas



Schick mir mal deine Kontaktdaten, ich melde mich dann bei dir


----------



## mastercam (21. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Trommelfilterbau*

Bin ein bischen weiter, so werde ich die Lagerung vom Prinzip her machen. 
Hier mal das Model im Schnitt. 
 

 

Die Trommel wird in 2 Flansche aus POM gelagert,die in sich in Edelstahl Kugeln laufen. Alles in sich verschraubt. 

Andreas


----------



## mastercam (27. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Trommelfilterbau*

Hi werde doch keine Kugeln einbauen.normale POM Gleitlager.


Andreas


----------



## mastercam (13. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Trommelfilterbau*

Die Schmutzrinne ist erst mal aus einem halben Ø160KG Rohr gemacht, hoffe die Tiefe reicht. 

Die Düsenleiste hab ich mit PVC Verschraubungen in die Seitenplatten geklebt,so können die Düsen noch im Anstrahlwinkel verstellt werden und man kann den Düsenstock auch einfach ausbauen.

Das Gehäuse ist eigentlich nur ein Gestell, welches die Trommel aufnimmt.Es ist alles nur geschraubt nicht verklebt.
Der TF wird einfach in eine ca.700 Liter Filterkammer gesetzt und darin angeschlossen.Die SK O2 Einspeisung soll auch in dieser Kammer erfolgen
. 
In die Filterkammer kommt noch eine kleine Biostufe (Edelstahllochblech) die mit 40 Liter Mutag Biochips gefüllt wird .Der "Gitterkasten" wird von unten mit einer Pumpe durchspült und so die Chips in Bewegung gehalten.Dannach sind noch 2 Kammern mit je 100 Liter Helix,
eine bewegt,eine unbewegt.Die Tauch UVC ist in einem Auslauf zum Teich untergebracht.
. 
DIe FilterAnlage läuft zur Zeit noch gepumpt.Der Teich wird aber noch erhöht,dann wird auf 
Schwerkraft umgestellt.

Jetzt kommt das Gewebe noch drauf.
Werde mit einem 42 my Edelstahlgewebe verspannen.Es kommt eine Spannleiste an die Trommel ,mit der wird das Gewebe fest um die Trommel verspannt. 
Die Trommelendplatten decken das Gewebe auch noch 5mm ab.

Und er dreht sich !!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IFgJrRKp0nA


Bei der Steuerung brauch ich noch Hilfe,habe ich ja schon mal geschrieben.
Gerd hatte  ja auch schon angeboten mir behilflich zu sein.Melde bei Dir.

Da das System gepumpt ist brauch ich ja einen 
Sensor der den Wasserstand innerhalb der Trommel abnimmt,
Taster Spülen manuell
Taster Trommel mit Revisionsklappe nach oben drehen.
Sensor Teichpegel /Nachfüllen.
Die Logo und Sensoren habe ich schon.

Gruß
Andreas

Andreas


----------



## squidy (17. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Trommelfilterbau*

hi Andreas

schönes Teil haste da gebaut  schaut aus wie gekauft 

bei logo kann ich dir leider nicht helfen, höchstens moellerEasy 

wo hast du denn diesen schönen Motor her? binn auch noch auf der suche für meinen Trommler 

lg remo


----------



## ebo (17. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Trommelfilterbau*

Hallo.

Das sieht ja echt klasse aus.

lg
ebo


----------



## toschbaer (17. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Trommelfilterbau*

Hallo Andreas,

sieht sehr gut aus! 

Wir sprechen uns noch   

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Martin J (18. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Trommelfilterbau*

nicht schlecht sieht gut aus Respekt !


----------



## Gredi (18. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Trommelfilterbau*



mastercam schrieb:


> Da das System gepumpt ist brauch ich ja einen
> Sensor der den Wasserstand innerhalb der Trommel abnimmt,
> 
> <Gredi> der Sensor kommt doch nicht in die Trommel, sondern in die Sammelkammer
> ...



 gerd


----------



## mastercam (4. März 2010)

*AW: Trommelfilterbau*

Habe jetzt das Siebgewebe auf die Trommel gespannt und den TF mal zum testen an der Hauswasseranschluss gesetzt und mal die Düsen getestet,alles läuft top ,denke das ich bei diesen Düsen mit 2 bar Druck hinkomme.
Jetzt noch die Steuerung und der TF ist fertig .Die Teile für die Steuerung sind alle da ,jetzt muß alles nur noch montiert und programiert werden. 


Andreas


----------



## Koi-Uwe (4. März 2010)

*AW: Trommelfilterbau*

Der sieht aber sehr Edel aus 

Ich würde aber den Deckel isolieren, macht die Sache dann wohl ruhiger


----------



## mastercam (4. März 2010)

*AW: Trommelfilterbau*

Der kommt noch in eine komplett isolierte Kammer mit 2tem Deckel.Da wird ne Menge Lärm drinnen bleiben.


----------



## mastercam (5. März 2010)

*AW: Trommelfilterbau*

Hier mal ein Video die Düsen laufen zum testen mit Hauswasseranschluss.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJa56rTyD2k

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0er-ELVSHpA

Andreas


----------



## mastercam (18. März 2010)

*AW: Trommelfilterbau*

Habe heute den Schaltschrank bekommen,jetzt müssen noch die Sensoren an den TF und
dann an die Logo angeschlossen werde und das Programm in die Logo.
Dann bin ich ja mal gespannt.
Werde am Wochenende die Kammer für den TF vorbereiten (Ein-Auslaufflansche an bauen )
Dann kann ich ihn probe laufen lassen.

Andreas


----------



## mastercam (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Trommelfilterbau*

Hallo

Mal ein kleines Update wie der TF läuft.
So der TF lief bis Donnerstag ohne Probleme.
Dann  das erste große Problem mit dem TF. In das POM Lager der Einlaufseite hatte sich Sand festgesetzt und es klemmte ,der Motor hatte es nicht mehr geschaft die Trommel weiter zu drehen.Die Trommel war bombenfest, 
Die Logo schaltete auf Störung wenn innerhalb 1 min 5 mal der Spülimpuls kommt. Dann schaltet die Spülpumpe ab.Aber der Motor nicht,der hatte immer weiter versucht die Trommel zudrehen,und lief kochend heiß. 
Ich lag gestern schon flach mit Fieber im Bett,ist meiner Frau aufgefallen.Ich schnell aufgestanden,dem TF auseinandergebaut.Habe dann das Spiel im POM Lager erhöht( jetzt ca0,8mm) ,Bin in die Firma gefahren habe den Flansch nachgedreht. 
2Std später alles wieder fertig montiert und Testauf,der Motor hat`s überlebt,taugt also was,der war so heiß,ich habe mich dran verbrannt. 
Das Logoprogram ist schön geändert ,das der Motor bei Störung auch abschaltet. 
Hatte mich schon gewundert das der TF ohne Probleme arbeitet. 
Ich werde aber die Lagerung wahrscheinlich noch mit Simmerringen abdichten.

Die Frage was mich der Spaß gekostet hat kam auch schon ein paar mal.

So hier mal zu den Kosten. 
Meine Ziel von 500 euro Material habe ich nicht geschaft,weil ich es doch Aufwendiger gebaut habe, als erst geplant. 
Steuerung über Logo mit Erweiterung.Das Gehäuse mit Plexiglaspatte,230 Volt Getriebemotor. 

Hier die Kosten ,die Preise sind keine Ebayschnäppchen,gefundene oder geschenkte Teile,alles normale Preise im Verkauf. 

So habe mal alles nachgerechnet. 

Die gesamten Materialkosten 

für den Trommelfilter ca. 650 euro 
für die Steuerung ca. 400euro 
für die Pumpe / Tauchdruckpumpe 80,- euro

Arbeit habe ich selber gemacht,ist eben Hobby.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Trommelfilterbau*

Toller Bau Andreas 

Was ich anscheinend überlesen habe, spülst Du immernoch mit dem Hauswasseranschluss oder liegt die Druckpumpe im Teich ? Wie siehts denn mit den laufenden Kosten aus ?


----------



## Teichmatze (4. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Trommelfilterbau*

Hallo

Toller Filter,sauber verarbeitet.

Aber wozu denn eine Logo/Sps?

Reicht nicht ein Schwimmerschalter,der dann das spülen einschaltet,wenn der Wasserstand sich ändert?

Dreht eigendlich die Trommel immer oder nur ab und zu?

Gruß Matthias


----------

